# clear coat after powder coating rims



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

do you add a clear coat to your rims after you powder coat it? will it add to the powder coat's longevity?

many thanks y'all!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Metanoia said:


> do you add a clear coat to your rims after you powder coat it? will it add to the powder coat's longevity?
> 
> many thanks y'all!


best to ask powdercoaters, but I think it would add to the luster and longevity


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's some info from teh googlenets

http://www.performancetrailer.com/powdercoating.htm

You can clear PCs, but there's a chance that the clear coat won't bond well to the powder.

Powdercoats are usually so durable, a CC isn't necessary


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

Not necessary, pc is pretty durable. My rims have held up very well in terms of the paint - no chips. I've actually dinged up my front wheel and the paint didn't crack.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Your powdercoater can apply clear powdercoat no problem.

Any decent Powdercoater can do it. Many finishes are a combination of base, translucent and clear. That's how they do a color like Blue Chrome (see attach pic).

You use a clear PC to add depth, just like a normal finish. Each layer has to be baked on, before the next is applied.

Do NOT clear coat it with non-powder clear. You'll basically defeat the purpose of going powder coat, which is durability.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

I have had no durability issues with clear coated powder. I had a Granny smith green Turner 6 pack done locally in Phoenix. Green base with a clear over it.

Crimson


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

To get the chrome effect they base it grey metal and shoot a clear with a translucent color over it. Ive stripped many santa cruz bikes and the layers pull seperate when stripping. I have a couple of buds who have there own shops and do some prety custom work.
There isnt really a need to clear a PC, Ive been smashing my rims now for a bit and they explode long before they look bad!  (atleast before the PC looks bad, a smashed rim isnt pretty )


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

there is no need to clearcoat a powdercoated part. It is redundant. Go ride.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

To clarify as some people stated some colors or finishes require a clear coat to get the desired effect. Its for color and depth purposes only not for added durability. Some could argue it may add a little durrabilty.

Crimson


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

Some could also argue that when clearcoating clear over a part that already has a high gloss powdercoated finish you are definately running the risk of inter-coat adhesion problems. Typically finishes that are designed to use a colored clear for a candy type effect are designed to do so and have xlinks or binders in each of the layers to help promote the adhesion of the next. A part in hand that someone already has had powdercoated will not benefit from a coat of clear to add durability. Powdercoating in itself is a single stage system, that originally is how it was designed. And very durable.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

There will be a Pro review coming very soon in relation to various coatings for frames and other stuff! It includes some new technology and some old but has 4 different options to 4 totally different coating methods. Of course ano will be in there and Ill make sure its answered in full depth. PC and some really neat stuff is in the works right now.

Myself and Atomic Adam are putting it together right now, I have the custom experience in Anodizing and PC, so the article will be very informative as well as reflect the answers of various shops asked the same questions to get the most accurate and cutting edge stuff! So it will not be just my views but a leveled field of answers.


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

make sure you put it on RM as well


----------



## minglett (Jun 6, 2013)

Pretty much any base PC can be PC cleared. The key is to apply the clear right after baking the base coat. Well not actually right after, but as soon as you are able to touch the piece w/o getting burned. apply the clear PC then bake it again. Most durable clears are 400 degrees F for 10min. This method seems to help the separate layers bond better.


----------

